# Its Jrs's Birthday!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey Jrs! Have a great one! 

Happy birthday!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

_Happy Birthday JRS!​_


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Happy Birthday!! :d


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Thank you for the wishes. It has been a pretty uneventful day but I think I will crack a beer and put on some male grunting, testosterone laiden flick; I have them all!

I am thinking:

Gladiator
Saving Private Ryan
Mad Max
Troy
Apocolypse Now
King Kong
Lord of the Rings (Two Towers is the best)
Empire Strikes Back
The old Doctor Who series with John Pertwee and Tom Baker

sooo many choices......maybe I should start a poll!


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

jrs said:


> The old Doctor Who series with John Pertwee and Tom Baker
> 
> sooo many choices......maybe I should start a poll!


OMG it HAS to be Dr Who!!!!!!!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

jrs said:


> ......maybe I should start a poll!


My vote is for either Apocolypse Now, Lord of the Rings or Empire Strikes Back.

Happy Birthday!​
Crack one for me too!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

If you get smashed, empire strikes back- if you're just going to get a buzz, saving private ryan


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

HAPPY B-DAY jrs


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I vote Lord of the Rings! I think I shall crack one open and toast you as well!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Sorry I missed this, but happy b'day jrs!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Happy birthday!!!

Did you get your Starship Enterprise and sexy little man with television?


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

have a good one..add DEATHPROOF to that list


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

sorry I missed this! Happy B-lated bud!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

sorry i missed it jrs, happy belated bday though!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry I missed this too Happy Birthday heres to health and happiness oh and may all your wishes come true. Pat


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

happy belated bday!!!


----------

